# Loose Droppings



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

I keep waiting for Tims droppings to become these nice firm stools that I hear mentioned on this site. His droppings are somewhat runny, medium seed brown colored, sometimes firm, other times ick.
Is it the canary and parakeet seed you think? He gets peas and thats about it right now. I put little papaya in there, he sometimes eats it.
Namaste
Edie


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

Is Tim a pigeon? If he is, he should be eating pigeon seed. I'm not sure what is in canary and parakeet seed, but i know it doesnt have everything that pigeon seed does. He may not be getting enough nutrition. You can also check the chevita website and look under runny stool/droppings. I believe there is a link to it on the home page and under emergency care.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please try pro-biotics, sometimes that is all they need. You can buy it at Globals Pigeon Supplies...and yes, be sure he gets pigeon seed.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Probiotics are a good idea.. 

You can order them from Jedds or siegel.. 
http://www.sigelpigeons.com http://www.jedds.com 

Mary


----------



## dveteto (Jun 23, 2003)

I went to Jedd's site. There is no charge for the Probi-zyme??? Only a shipping charge?? Is this true? Buddy has droppings like Tim, kinda light brown and loose. He is eating pigeon seed and puppy chow. Should I stop the puppy chow. He is about 35 days old and is just now getting the sheaths between his feathers and on his lower chest. What is a good multi-vitamin?


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

Canary seed has 
:19% protein, 19%fat/oil, max crude fiber 12%, moisture 2%, Viatmin A Min 525 IU/kg, VitaminD3 Min24IU/kg, Vitamin E Min 6 IU/kg,Copper Min .3 IU/kg. The seed is canary grass seed,rae seed, nyger thistle,sunflower chips (fine)flax seed,steel cut oat groats, ground corn, ground oat graots, oats,corn glutenmeal, fructose, lysamine, calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate,, L-Lysinemonohydrochloride, choline chloride,DL Methionine, Vitamine E supplement,Asorbic acid,Vitamine B12 supplement,Maganese Oxide,Ferric Sulfate, D-Biotin,Yucca Schideriga Extract, Copper sulfate, Calcium Panthoenate, Riboflavin,Pyroxine PHydrochloride,Thaimine Mononitrate,Sodium Selinte,Menodiose Dimethylpyimindnol Bisulfate (source of Vitamin K), Vitamin D3 supplement and cobalt sufate. 

The parakeet seed has:
Canary grass seed,white millet, small yellow millet,oat groats, wheat, sunfllower, niger,flax, rape, hulled sesame, calcium caronate, peanut peices, rice, hulled sunflower,dehydrated carrots,caraway seed,toasted corn flakes,buckwheat,honeydew melon seed,dried papaya,fennel seed,anise seed,coconut,lettuce seed,ground corn,dehydrated spinach,wheat midlings,dehydrated apples,dicalcium phospate, corn oil, salt,dried whole egg,dried beet pulp,wheat germ meal, l-lysine,corn sugar, brewers dried yeast,dehydrated alphalpha meal, vitamin A supplement, choline choride,ribovlavin, ferrous sulfate,DL methionine, vitamin b12 supplement,vitamine e supplement,orange oil, niacin, dried bacilus coaguloans fermentation product, dried bacillus licheniformis fermentation product,dried bacillus subtilis fermentation product,beta-caratene, menadione socium bisulfite complpex (a source of Vitamin K)
protein 15%,fat 6%,fiber max 10%, moisture max 12%

I think I will become a canary or parakeet. This stuff has more vitamins than my one a day.
Namaste
Edie


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2003)

Hi, you might want to cut out the papaya as that is a digestive aid used in a medicinal way for hard crops and will cause diarrhea, also try to get some pij seed from a feed store, mine is only 30 cents/pound. Alot of the crushed seed in parakeet and canary food can irritate pijjies throat, thats why their seed is whole. I mix the seed with garlic oil (just a little, about 5-60mg caps to 1 lb seed) and also add probiotics, calcium, and brewers yeast. Horace also gets a liquid multivitamin in his water daily--Jen


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Edie,

Pigeon seed also is sold in regular pet supply places. If you have a Petco or maybe a Petland, they have it in but not always.

Deveteto, i'm pretty sure puppy chow is not good to keep giving. But i'll defer to the experts.

Al


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

The finch bird seed is too high of a protien. I feed my race birds a 16% grain but they are working everyday and are fed 2 times a day. A 12% grain is best for breeding or feeding out a pigeon. Pigeons feed best on milo, wheat, peas, and you can add sparingly barley, safflower, black oil sunflower and corn. I also mix a little of the finch seed because the oils in the seed give the feathers A nice sheen. The last 3 mentioned are high in fat & protien. High protien will give the pigeon the runs. 
Do get the probiotic suggested, It really helps.
Katie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeons really only need pigeon seed, none of the seeds should be crushed. My pigeon grain has trapper peas, *****, austrian peas, red milo, red millet, safflower, wheat, buckwheat, barley, and oil sunflower. The oil seeds content should be less than 5%. I add corn to it, and at present flax seeds very sparingly, because of the moulting season. It should not have all kinds of additives. They also get a pigeon vitamin supplement for racers that has minerals and amino acids. My non-flyers get "Prime" a bird multi vitamin mineral that is good for all around. ...and don't forget the grit and pickcake. They get probiotics during medication, and once a week the garlic oil and brewers yeast mixed with their seed. Anything else to add?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

May I ask what are ***** seeds?

Thanks!

Mary


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think itis some kind of pea, I'm not completely sure, I will look it up in my pigeon book. Treesa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

White ***** is important in high protein diets for racing pigeons as it is added to regulate the protein content in the diet. That is more then I knew earlier! Treesa


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Do you have a picture? I tried searching on google but couldn't find anything..

If you can't don't worry









Mary


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary!

I sent the website of the "sparkling clean seed" with the pictures o their various seed, and list of ingredients, to your e-mail address, I hope you can identify the *****. Treesa


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks!! I'll go look!

Mary


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

I switched Tim to Katy Supreme Fortified Dove seed. He ate it up like crazy. I also gave him some grit. His droppings have improved!
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear the scoop on the poop! Keep up the good work! Treesa


----------

